# Large commercial spaces



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey gang,
I'm doing a private school with 35k of board which is slightly out of my usual residential gig. Most rooms are 30' square with 12' ceilings. Usually I board horizontally but am wondering if in this kind of situation it's better to go stand ups. The largest stand ups I've done we're 10's, are 12's any trickier? What's the best way to box the joint? 

Thanks for any pointers,
D'S


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

standing up that 12 is going to be a tough finish. If the sprinklers don't dictate and you can bring it down to 11'10 you'd be better off other wise lay them down


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I would stand em up if I had the option. If you lay em down, you will have 2 butts per run,, thats 6 butts per wall. If the cieling hieght is a tru 12ft lay a 3/4 board on the floor, that will give the hieght for the track at top. I'd use a baker scaffold, box the flat down to your shin. Then you can run it on down from floor level. JMO (cause i like to make money)


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

...and if you stagger the joints it's 7 butts
The ceiling is a little less than true 12'

D'S


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

stand them up, it will be fast. Stand them up with the cut man, and screw it until he brings the other sheet, and then you both go back and finish screwing. Unless your fast and can keep going without the cut man waiting for you.


----------

